# Fuel Filter on 96 Altima



## altima96gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

Everytime I went for regular service, I was told by dealer that my fuel filter is dirty. But my car is driving fine without any problem. How do I verify the dirty fuel filter myself? Where is the fuel filter located on 96 Altima? When do I need to replace that? And can I replace myself?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

well, on a 93, its located on the firewall on the right side i think. usually, if you take it off and kinda beat it agaist something (gingerly!) and stuff falls outta it, its dirty. i've had mine for 7 or so years and only had to replace it once or twice. i duno how it is on the 96...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The 96 has the filter in the same place as the 93 and I would just replace it. Keeping a dirty fuel filter will cause problems in the fuel injectors and can even cause premature failure of the fuel pump. Go to Nissan and get a new filter and replace it yourself. To relieve the fuel pressure I pull the fuel pump fuse and turn the car over for a few seconds and then I clamp the rubber lines several inches above and below the filter. Just loosen the clamps twist the filter and slide off the hoses...
I replace all of my cars' fuel filters annually because it is cheap insurance.

Troy


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

^^ good advice ^^


----------

